# Most bizarre TiVo problem ever?



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

I had an old recording of Live at the Apollo on Tivo which we decided to watch the other night (one with Rob Brydon presenting). About five minutes into it, my Panasonic TV suddenly went into stand-by. Bizarre I thought, and turned it back on.

I 'blooped back' to catch the bit we'd just missed - at the exact same moment, the TV went into stand-by again! I tried it another time, and the same thing happened - at the exact same point in the programme, the TV went to standby.

Rather than rewind back again, we kept watching. A few minutes later, the same thing happened again. If I rewound the programme, it always happened at the same point.

After the 3rd time it happened, we abandoned the programme and watched something else. I didn't happen again that night, or for several days later. I meant to post about it here, but didn't get time.

So, last night, we decided to watch a different episode of Live at the Apollo, presented by Ed Byrne. A few minutes in... THE SAME THING! TV goes to stand-by. I turn it on, rewind, and it happens again!

It's the most surreal thing. Anyone seem anything like it, or know what could cause it? Can the programme broadcast an IR signal (I doubt it)? Can TiVo send a standby signal via the SCART (I doubt that too)?


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Is it a new telly? I vaguely recall similar symptoms being discussed when people needed the 'a' version of software. Although probably not as exact in that it always happens at the same point of a recording


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

Nope, it's an old CRT.


----------



## BaggieBoy (Dec 4, 2000)

Sounds like the teletext issue to me, it's the same symptom that I saw on a Toshiba CRT.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Flashing lights on-screen flukily happening to match the "standby" IR code?


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

Some sort of Panasonic self-censoring?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Indeed, the Teletext issue effects CRT TV's as well as newer Plasma and LCD models.

Perhaps that recording has more than the average teletext data in it?

Automan.


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

So how do you solve "The Teletext Issue"? I take it there's a thread around here somewhere?


----------



## BaggieBoy (Dec 4, 2000)

You have to call TiVo CS and request the 2.5.5a version be made available for your TiVo.

You might want to read this http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=440064 thread, as someone very recently was trying (and failing) to get this update too.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Also you have to beware if the hard drive in Tivo has been upgraded to > 160Gb (I think that's about the size).

If it has, the upgrade will kill it.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=280822

Automan.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

IIRC if you have the 2.5.5 installed and network access/the willingness to mount the drive in a PC you can replace the relevant files to apply the 2.5.5a mod without telling Tivo to update at their end. It was a while ago, but a search or two might help if that's what you want to do.


----------



## fallingditch (Dec 4, 2004)

BaggieBoy said:


> You have to call TiVo CS and request the 2.5.5a version be made available for your TiVo.
> 
> You might want to read this http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=440064 thread, as someone very recently was trying (and failing) to get this update too.


Yes it was I who was trying to get the ".a" upgrade.

I originally requested on 22/12/2009. 
Then again by telephone on:
29/12/2009
30/12/2009
1/1/2010
4/1/2010
5/1/2010.

And has it been pulled down yet? *No*. 
And do I believe that CS is an efficient operation? *No.*
And am I frustrated? *Yes*. 
And would I have gone this route had I known what I know now? *Most certainly not*.


----------

